

Mr. Abrams will contend that S.& P.’s ratings deserve free-speech protections - blasdel
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/07/19/business/19floyd.html?_r=1&pagewanted=all

======
TrevorJ
Unless specific instances of fraud can be proven, I see little reason to blame
rating agencies for the losses investors incurred. The markets have risk. If
they didn't, you couldn't make money.

If the ratings agencies are to blame for the losses becasue they overestimated
the stability of certain companies, then by the same token shouldn't investors
have to PAY the _ratings agencies_ if they make money on stocks that ended up
being _better_ than the agencies predicted?

